# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Parametri????????????

## SARA3244

ho un contribuente che svolge diverse attività:
cod 45310 di percentuale sui ricavi 49%
cod. 51434 percentuale sui ricavi 35%
cod. 7132 percentuale sui ricavi 16%
Devo compilare il modello dei  parametri e gli ine??????????????
Se si non trovo le istruzioni sul sito dell'agenzia delle Entrate
Potete aiutarmi

----------


## Speedy

> ho un contribuente che svolge diverse attività:
> cod 45310 di percentuale sui ricavi 49%
> cod. 51434 percentuale sui ricavi 35%
> cod. 7132 percentuale sui ricavi 16%
> Devo compilare il modello dei  parametri e gli ine??????????????
> Se si non trovo le istruzioni sul sito dell'agenzia delle Entrate
> Potete aiutarmi

  Perchè parametri e ine ?
Mi pare si sia in presenza di più attività, per le quali occorre compilare studi di settore con annotazione separata.
Ciao

----------


## SARA3244

l'annotazione separata dei ricavi è normalmente apllicata mentre  il problema è separare i costi visto che vende e istalla materiale elettrico

----------


## SARA3244

Ritornando a questo caso il contribuente si trova nella situazione di non applicabilità degli studi di settore codice 2 (esercizio di più attività) per cui si apllicheranno i parametri giusto??????????
La proroga da un articolo del SOLE24 di ieri semprerebbe che interessi anche questo contribuente Voi che dite???????????

----------

